# Beamer kinda pukey



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

After Beamer came in from his morning potty, he looked kind of weird.. sad.. then about 5 or 10 minutes later he started vomiting! He seems better now... I would what would cause this??
Any ideas?

Thanks..
Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor guy!

It could be a huge variety of things- something he ate outside, a stomach bug, a moment of nausea, etc. 

Is someone going to be around this morning to keep an eye on him? Hopefully, it was just a one-time event. If you are getting ready to leave him for the day, you may want to consider keeping him in a pretty confined area.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kim, I called in that my dog is sick.. so I'll be here with Beamer! I could not leave him home by his lonesome after seeing him puke! Hopefully he is alright.. anything I should look for today?? I guess just make sure he drinks and eats??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did you see anything unusual in his vomit? Like a leaf, grass, rope from a toy or anything?

He may not feel like eating if his stomach is upset (like we usually don't), but keep an eye out to make sure he does get some water. Hopefully, he'll just rest and feel better soon.

It is nice that you can call in sick for Beamer! That's dedication.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I did not notice anything in his vomit. Its was pretty much all liquid...
This is the second time Beamer has ever thrown up. The 1st time was on the way to the vet the day after we brought him home.. and now, ofcourse..
Hopefully he will eat his lunch!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gee- I hope he is just fine.....chances are,he probably just ate some grass,a bug,leaf etc.Keep us informed......:hug:to Beamer


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

When we changed Sissy's food the vet told us to 1/2 new 1/2 old don't change 100% a once. I wonder if it might be his new diet!

Poor baby. I hope he feels better soon. So sweet of you to stay home - I would have, too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If he has only vomited once this morning, he will probably be fine. When you say it was mostly liquid, do you mean it was mostly clear or was it mostly bile (greenish yellow). If it was clear, he may have just drank too much water at once this morning.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Not actually sure of the color since it was all over our red bed sheets.. lol.. (ohh, that reminds me, i need to trun on the washer... anyone know how to??)

But, it smelled like bile though.. It would not have been water as he had not had any yet...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would think it's something he ate outside, but I have never had that happen so I could very well be wrong. Poor Beamer! I hope he feels better soon. :hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I wonder if he just ate something outside and it did not agree with him. I would just keep an eye in him and give him extra hugs and kissess. Let us know how he is doing!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the new avatar of Beemer. 
Shelby does that a lot. She has a sensitive stomach. She will vomit for no reason that I can see. She will be asleep and just get up and vomit, and this is early in the morning. If she eats an early breakfast, she doesn't have the problem. It usually occurs on an empty stomach.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, enjoy your day home and good luck with the washer! LOL


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit actually does this about every month or so. It is usually yellow bile in his bed when he gets up. Sorry, guys, a bit early in the AM for this. UGH. He acts/seems fine. But has probably eaten grass in the yard. 

I always put him on boiled rice mixed with a bit of boiled chicken for a day or two, until I'm sure there's no problem. Same approach with loose stools.

Love Beamer's new pic. Hope he feels better & you figure out the washer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Not actually sure of the color since it was all over our red bed sheets.. lol.. (ohh, that reminds me, i need to trun on the washer... anyone know how to??)


ound: ound: ound: ound: ound: ound:

Are you SURE you aren't related to MY husband??????? Hysterical.

Well, if you look at the bottom of the washer........there should be a pedal that you push, yeah...that's it. And then find the remote and hit the start key.

Don't forget to add DISHWASHING detergent. ound: ound:

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Kara's got a naughty streak. I think she purposely forgot to tell you need to add grape juice to counter the acidity of the bile.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And don't forget to wash in HOT water and add some white shirts to the wash. ound:

Sorry to pick on you Ryan! Sometimes guys make it so easy though. LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH yeah...grape juice!! If you don't have that, add red WINE. and don't forget your favorite white shirts...those help clean the sheets. ound: 

ahhahahaha.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Ryan, I'm sorry to hear Beemer is not feeling good today. But you know how they will eat just about anything, of coures maybe not his kibble. Just keep a eye on him and unless it continues or starts at the other end, I would think you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like Lina and Kara are of the same mindset. :laugh:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha.. ok ok... Yes, the washing machine is not a friend..lol
I called my wife at work and got the step by step realtime instructions. So the washer is now on and making lots of noise.. so i'm assuming it is doing someting good...

I'll have to call back when its time to transfer the stuff to the dryer.. way to many settings and buttons on that thing..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Practice helps.......maybe you should do the laundry more often!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Hahahaha.. ok ok... Yes, the washing machine is not a friend..lol
> I called my wife at work and got the step by step realtime instructions. So the washer is now on and making lots of noise.. so i'm assuming it is doing someting good...
> 
> I'll have to call back when its time to transfer the stuff to the dryer.. way to many settings and buttons on that thing..


Good for you Ryan!! My husband would just leave it for me to wash.:rant:

My DH does alot but laundry is NOT one of them!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor little guy, hope he's feeling better this afternoon.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can relate to the washer and needing instructions - I just got a new washer & dryer as the others were old and ran out of gas .. The new one is one of the ones that uses less water .. it literally does have too many settings and bells and whistles !!
There are times I just hold my breath and cross my fingers - so many choices ... 
As to the vomiting - that happens every now & again with Cosmo . I have no-o clue as to why and sometimes it is early in the morning .. he wakes up with it .. If he eats grass I know Watch out !!. Sometimes he is fine and he recovers once he has upchucked . If his ears and tail stay down I know he is feeling out of sorts and I just offer him chicken broth or water .. I even give him the broth which may be more salty .. If he does not engage I do not feed him and wait to see how he responds .. Usually he is fine by dinner time . If the vomiting continues it is time to consult with the vet .. Frequent and constant vomiting is a serious sympton and it should be addressed .
He had a bad spell after Thanksgiving and he had to be hospitalized . They still do not know the cause .. The vet was wonderful and he was fine in a day .
I would have stayed home too . After what I went through with Asta - it is important to be there to observe them . You have to be there for them .. Our old vet dropped the ball bigtime and I will never let that happen again ..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input!
Beamer seems to be pretty active and in good spirits. Although, I do hear his tummy rumbling a bit every once ina while? I fed him lunch and he ate most of it.. and he is drinking good... plus his poop is pretty good to.. lol
The laundry is almost done, 1 more load into the dryer and im finished!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, love, love, love your new avatar of beamer. Jasper used to do this when he was hungry- (of course he had plenty of opportunity to eat, silly boy) he would do it every afternoon around 4 if he refused to eat breakfast. Is beamer still eating his new kibble? I went to the vet a couple of times (first time mom and all) and after they ruled everything out she said "puppies thow up." 
good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy..
Yeah, Beamie is still enjoying his Fromms with cheese..lol
I've read on here that some vomit in the AM if stomach empty, or from eating something weird, so maybe not that big of a deal.. but Ive had him for almost 3 months now and this is the first time something like this has happend.. so it got me a but worried in the morning.. He seems fine now.. and has kept down lunch..

Oh crap.. i forgot to clean my cell phone.. he puked on it this morning..lol


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love Beamer's new avatar! A couple of times Maddie threw up a little yellow bile in the morning. I've read that this is quite common and can be "empty stomach syndrome". I've since given her a tiny bit of kibble before bedtime and this hasn't happened since. You might try that or a doggie biscuit or snack at bedtime if Beamer vomits bile again.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jeanne,

I was thinking it might be the bile from empty stomach, but I just dont know how thats possible? He is eating the most he has ever eaten before... So, if his stomach was no empty before, not sure why it would be now?? Maybe he is processing the food quicker now? 
Well, I will give hima treat at bedtime, and hope for the best tomorrow morning!

Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ryan- I'm not sure why it happens. Maddie is a good eater also. I guess they just digest their food quickly and an acid reflux develops on an empty stomach. Most every dog I've owned would vomit yellow bile once in a while in the morning before feeding. They were all healthy dogs. Maddie only did it a couple of times several weeks apart. Since giving her a little to eat before bedtime, she doesn't do it anymore. Give it a try and see if it helps.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmm, my guys throw up from time to time. I notice it happens a lot after they graze on grass. Keep an eye on him. If he's acting otherwise normal, he is probably ok. If you have any concern, it's alway best to call the vet just to be safe.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Hahahaha.. ok ok... Yes, the washing machine is not a friend..lol
> I called my wife at work and got the step by step realtime instructions. So the washer is now on and making lots of noise.. so i'm assuming it is doing someting good...
> 
> I'll have to call back when its time to transfer the stuff to the dryer.. way to many settings and buttons on that thing..


Don't feel bad, I didn't even know we had a washer and dryer until DW told me we needed new ones.:jaw: :brick: Not only that, once we got the new dryer.....you know how when the load is all dry...and the dryer beeps to let you know. Well, this dryer has so many buttons and knobs.....I just reached behind and pulled the plug. DW advised me.....hey dumb-dumb, you could have just opened the door.:jaw: :brick:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

RickR said:


> you know how when the load is all dry...and the dryer beeps to let you know. Well, this dryer has so many buttons and knobs.....I just reached behind and pulled the plug. DW advised me.....hey dumb-dumb, you could have just opened the door.:jaw: :brick:


I am so glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that. I'm not laughing at you, nosirree! I'm laughing with you (but so glad I didn't spit anything on my monitor). Ha ha!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Rick..

I totally understand.. lol.. I hate laundry... Only like it when its clean..lol

The first time Beamer puked when we went for his vet visit the day after we brought him home.. I put his crate bed bottom in the washing machine.. WITHOUT step by step instructions.. I thought i could do it.. lol

Well, at the end of the dryer cycle, i took it out and it stunk like vomit! 

Turns out i forgot to add the detergent to the machine.. hmm.. for all that money they cost, you think it would happen automatically! lol

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh and by the way..

Beamer is all better.. no vomit.. so I'm happy.. 

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and advice.. 

Ryan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda vomits every once in a while when he eats his food to fast or when he eats grass normally they wont feel good for a few hours then they feel ok.Keep an eye on him


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good to hear that Beamer is back to his old self! I guess it's a good thing that Kubrick gets fed first thing after he gets up... the bile throw up has yet to happen to him.

As far as washing without liquid detergent, Ryan, look on the bright side... at least you didn't use the WRONG kind of detergent. LOL.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Rick..
> 
> I totally understand.. lol.. I hate laundry... Only like it when its clean..lol
> 
> ...


Well, nobody can tell me there isn't any such thing as Karma......guess what we had to go out and buy on Saturday? Yep, a new washer and dryer.


----------

